# Sweet Goodbyes- Prince Romeo and Princess Juliet



## TrioCats (Aug 24, 2005)

Harley and Chloe both had litters of kittens. 
Harley's came Dec. 20th- no problems. She had 3 black furballs and a grey tabby that is the beautiful image of her. I told myself that I was not going to name these precious babies- for fear that I would get attached. I love these kittens, they have been spoiled with new soft blankets, toys, love... I have given them their little "pet" names- Thing One, Thing Two, Princess, Pixie (that is the order of thier birth.) Today- my little princess went missing. I thought, well.. she is in the exploring stage- she has probably found a spot and curled up and napped. I could kick myself in the arse for not "finding her". She had passed away under Adam's bed =(
Adam found her. It has been a sad occassion. Today, I had found a family for princess, they were just waiting until it was time for Princess to leave home. Hopefully they will settle for a thing one or a thing two.

Chloe had some complications during her pregnancy. She gave birth to 4 striped kittens. #3 struggled for the first four hours of his life. Chloe paid no attention to him, it was like she knew that he wouldn't make it. She wouldn't clean him up or anything. For four hours I gave this kitten air and rubbed him to clean him off and stimulate him to breathe. I never thought I would ever try to give an animal CPR, but I did. In the short time that #3 was alive, he won my heart. I laid him to rest with the name> Prince Romeo. 

Princess didn't have any name but the pet name that I had been calling her, so she will be laid next to Romeo as Juliet. 

I feel so crazy for caring so much. My eyes hurt for the tears that I shed. It was like losing a child.  

Just thought that I would share my loss. It is hard to lose something so precious as a kitten that didn't even have a chance to experience anything.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

My thoughts are with you. You did what you had to do(I would have done the same), but when the mother cat doesn't want anything to do with her new born, you know something is wrong with it. I feel you gave it hrs. of life it wouldn't of had if not for you. God bless.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Bless your heart for all the love and care you provided the poor little kittens. It hurts no matter what because they were precious, sweet and so very young. Hugs out to you.


----------

